# Adamsbuilt Waders and Boots



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

Waders are size LARGE and Boots are size 11. Looking to sell the set for $200. Used less than 10 times are just sitting in the closet. Somebody on here i'm sure could make better use of them. Let me know if you have any questions. Located in Provo/Orem.

>>O

If attachments do not work, text for pictures. (503) 403-9487


----------

